# This is why you kill coyotes



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

This is why you kill coyotes


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

This is why you kill coyotes


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

that sucks big time....


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

man that sucks but they are just doing what they do, they got to eat also even if it is a nice buck


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Thats amazing


----------



## driftwood2 (Jun 6, 2005)

That buck must of been shot/weak or sick to let them get that close.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

I've seen them hounding a doe over here in Spring a few years ago. Relentless when it came to tracking that doe and while I didn't see the "kill", I've no doubt they managed to bring here down eventually. Just doing what they do.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

i've seen that before and thought about it a lot... and agree, that deer had to have been sick or wounded prior to the coyotes cathcing up to him. deer will absolutely fark you up...i think other factors at play.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

It surprises me they could bring down a mature buck, but you have good proof. Nature can really be cruel.


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

We should kill coyotes because they kill other animals in order to survive, so you can have the opportunity to kill it just for sport?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Huh?


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

They will tag team a deer by taking turns chasing until it is worn down.


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

We lost a 10 ac lake behind the house last year. The yotes moved in and took out the ducks as the lake dried out then cleaned out the fish. They have now moved to our pets we lost a cat and several neighbors have lost cats and dogs. Had one neighbor rescue his dog from them but he was torn up too bad and died at the vet. These guys have gotten smart and sneaky. Thinking about putting night vision on my AR just to then them out.

I know they do good damage to the fawn crop. We have always shot everyone when given the opportunity and they still have become out of control. I have some of the cyanide yote killers but really hate to use or put out poison with the other pets in the area. I remember the old timers putting anti-freeze out in the woods in car hub caps in the old days but this would kill everything that drank it.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Have Mini14, will travel...


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

The coyotes are doing a great job if they are killing cats. I love cats and have three, but they stay inside and never go out. Outside cats deserve to die. 

But from the last pic, I see we need to kill the buzzards also......dang buzzards.


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

FireEater said:


> The coyotes are doing a great job if they are killing cats. I love cats and have three, but they stay inside and never go out. Outside cats deserve to die.
> 
> But from the last pic, I see we need to kill the buzzards also......dang buzzards.


I agree if you live in the city but in the country its nice to have a barn cat outside to keep the mice,rats,and snakes away. Had a female a few years back that was a mole,golfer,and shrew killing machine. She would get a couple a week out of the yard.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

I'd have to agree with a few of you in that the deer was sick or somehow wounded.

And also the coyote is doing exactly what nature intended them to do and why you shouldn't just shoot the damm thing. They only took down ONE of the pet deer you feed. sad3sm Wanna shoot the vultures too? 

To each their own I guess...:headknock


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

since when do coyotes and buzzards not have a right to eat? it's nature's way, and it's worked pretty well for millions of years.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Save the coyotes!!!!


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

mchildress said:


> I agree if you live in the city but in the country its nice to have a barn cat outside to keep the mice,rats,and snakes away. Had a female a few years back that was a mole,golfer,and shrew killing machine. She would get a couple a week out of the yard.


Yea, that seems logical, I have to agree with you.


----------



## Notenoughtime (Mar 7, 2011)

FireEater said:


> The coyotes are doing a great job if they are killing cats. I love cats and have three, but they stay inside and never go out. Outside cats deserve to die.
> 
> But from the last pic, I see we need to kill the buzzards also......dang buzzards.


Yes, that sounds like a great life for your indoor cats. I bet they love keeping their hunting urges all pent up in your house and never experiencing nature as their life was intended. Some folks would consider you keeping your cats locked up indoors for their lifetime as cruel as shooting them with a bb gun.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Can we blame it on the chain of life?!


----------



## ol billy (Jun 14, 2005)

If I ever see an African Lion I'll kill it also.

I hate when predators kill prey. Makes me so mad.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Notenoughtime said:


> Yes, that sounds like a great life for your indoor cats. I bet they love keeping their hunting urges all pent up in your house and never experiencing nature as their life was intended. Some folks would consider you keeping your cats locked up indoors for their lifetime as cruel as shooting them with a bb gun.


Let them cats poop in your flower bed and go pull weeds I respect a domestic cat in the house more than one in my yard.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> since when do coyotes and buzzards not have a right to eat? it's nature's way, and it's worked pretty well for millions of years.


Could be he's mad 'cause the Coyote's broke an existing lease agreement. You know how some hunters are ....

; - )


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Notenoughtime said:


> Yes, that sounds like a great life for your indoor cats. I bet they love keeping their hunting urges all pent up in your house and never experiencing nature as their life was intended. Some folks would consider you keeping your cats locked up indoors for their lifetime as cruel as shooting them with a bb gun.


Oh brother! haha!


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Notenoughtime said:


> Yes, that sounds like a great life for your indoor cats. I bet they love keeping their hunting urges all pent up in your house and never experiencing nature as their life was intended. Some folks would consider you keeping your cats locked up indoors for their lifetime as cruel as shooting them with a bb gun.


HAHAA! Dang tree hugging hippies.


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

pretty cool pics if u ask me this would be 10 pages if the yotes where setting up hunting a fence line though.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

txranger said:


> We should kill coyotes because they kill other animals in order to survive, so you can have the opportunity to kill it just for sport?


Greatest post ever! :cheers:


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

and thus the term

being ham strung

take out the back legs and eat you alive i will


----------



## Anjinsan (Apr 24, 2011)

Coyotes just taking care of the weak like nature intended. I guess you'll be after the maggots next.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Anjinsan said:


> Coyotes just taking care of the weak like nature intended. I guess you'll be after the maggots next.


Naaaa. They don't make a bullet small enough.


----------



## Anjinsan (Apr 24, 2011)

MEGABITE said:


> Naaaa. They don't make a bullet small enough.


BB gun would work.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

back in the 1920's, virtually all of the gray wolves in yellowstone national park had been wiped out because they were considered non-essential predators and even nuisances in the park.

in a controversial move, the gray wolves began to be reintroduced into yellowstone park back in 1995. some critics of the move feared that, because wolves are alpha predators, they would decimate the natural populations of deer, elk, etc in the park.

to the surprise of most of the critics, what the reintroduction studies have actually shown is that the populations of the wolves' natural prey in the park are _healthier_ than they were prior to the wolves being reintroduced because the wolves have greatly decreased the numbers of weak animals in the park population.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

hunting is bad, guns are bad. just let things die naturally.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

> I guess you'll be after the maggots next.


Maggot ≠ predator


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

*Coyote bounty increases in Kerrville*

"We lost probably 50 sheep and goats and probably eight or 10 calves in a three-month period," the rancher said.

http://www.kvue.com/news/state/Coyote-bounty-up-in-Kerrville-134682723.html


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

there are a lot of studies about Coyote population this is but one of them
http://digitalcommons.unl.edu/cgi/v...Ssas3KqlIvuA#search="coyote population texas"

I will say this though, I've seen more dead coyote on highways around San Antonio in the past 3 years than I did prior to that and I've lived here since '94.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Seeing Mother nature at work sometimes shows her cruel side. It reminds me of the duckling Mom duck left in the pond. I went out, scooped the little sucker up and delivered it to its Mother. The little turd promptly ran right back to the pond, leaving the other ducklings and its Mother. Once again, I scooped it up, took it across the field to its Mother and it promptly turned and ran towards the pond. It was almost back there, when a big red tailed hawk swooped down, snatched it up and named it dinner. Mom duck and Mother nature knew something I didn't about that duckling.


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Was that a high fence, or low fence coyote kill?


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

coyotes got to eat to. you guys aint got no problem busting a deers a s s and eating it. its called the FOOD CHAIN!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Notenoughtime said:


> Yes, that sounds like a great life for your indoor cats. I bet they love keeping their hunting urges all pent up in your house and never experiencing nature as their life was intended. Some folks would consider you keeping your cats locked up indoors for their lifetime as cruel as shooting them with a bb gun.


i dont agree with what fire said, but my 2 indoor cats are happy as can be. now, my 2 outside cats, thats a diff story, they kick a s s and take names.


----------



## Sportsdoc (May 22, 2009)

We cant get rid of the little suckers quick enough.


----------



## elcoyote (Jul 31, 2006)

mchildress said:


> I agree if you live in the city but in the country its nice to have a barn cat outside to keep the mice,rats,and snakes away. Had a female a few years back that was a mole,*golfer*,and shrew killing machine. She would get a couple a week out of the yard.


check me if I'm wrong, Sandy, but if I kill all the golfers, they're gonna lock me up and throw away the key.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

iridered2003 said:


> i . now, my 2 outside cats, thats a diff story, they kick a s s and take names.


so when the 'yotes make lunch out of your outside cats - remember - 'yotes gotta eat too. just sayin'


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

RogerB said:


> so when the 'yotes make lunch out of your outside cats - remember - 'yotes gotta eat too. just sayin'


lol, And there are 'yotes in the island!


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Not vouching for it, but there is some research out there indicating that killing yotes leads to more yotes. Something about, the population will restrain itself by limited breeding so as to not exhaust its food supply. But, once the pack is threatened, a larger number of the females come into heat so as to quickly rebuild the pack. 

I seem to recall some similar work with humans, and the gender ratios of offspring in times of crisis. Not vouching for that either, but one can certainly appreciate the evolutionary importance of such behavior in humans or yotes.


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> back in the 1920's, virtually all of the gray wolves in yellowstone national park had been wiped out because they were considered non-essential predators and even nuisances in the park.
> 
> in a controversial move, the gray wolves began to be reintroduced into yellowstone park back in 1995. some critics of the move feared that, because wolves are alpha predators, they would decimate the natural populations of deer, elk, etc in the park.
> 
> to the surprise of most of the critics, what the reintroduction studies have actually shown is that the populations of the wolves' natural prey in the park are _healthier_ than they were prior to the wolves being reintroduced because the wolves have greatly decreased the numbers of weak animals in the park population.


That may be true, but the overall numbers of elk are down, way down, due mostly to the wolf re-introduction.

"All told, the elk population has declined by 70 percent in the 16 years since wolf reintroduction."

http://www.bozemandailychronicle.com/news/article_0f276fae-1eab-11e0-ad48-001cc4c002e0.html


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Pablo said:


> That may be true, but the overall numbers of elk are down, way down, due mostly to the wolf re-introduction.
> 
> "All told, the elk population has declined by 70 percent in the 16 years since wolf reintroduction."
> 
> http://www.bozemandailychronicle.com/news/article_0f276fae-1eab-11e0-ad48-001cc4c002e0.html


Don't confuse mc with facts Pablo.


----------



## Waymore (Jul 6, 2011)

driftwood2 said:


> That buck must of been shot/weak or sick to let them get that close.


Nope, did you see his rear in the first pic? They run the deer until they can run no more, hince the bite marks on the 1st pic. The deer can actually die from the stress from being run down. btw the coyotes run them in packs...Waymore


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Mother Nature at work. It's not all butterflies and rainbows. Doesn't mean we should go out and start killing 'yotes for doing what they do. 
Not any worse than a lousy shot hunter "gut shooting" a deer and forcing it to run 5 or 10 miles before it finally bleeds out. But oh yeah, that's "more humane"....I won't even start....


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Ouch, Thats sucks. I would hate to be that deer!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Pablo said:


> That may be true, but the overall numbers of elk are down, way down, due mostly to the wolf re-introduction.
> 
> "All told, the elk population has declined by 70 percent in the 16 years since wolf reintroduction."
> 
> http://www.bozemandailychronicle.com/news/article_0f276fae-1eab-11e0-ad48-001cc4c002e0.html


don't try to put your own self-serving spin on it. the article clearly states that:



> State and federal biologists attribute the decline to _*predators, drought and hunters.*_
> 
> But complicating matters is the fact that wolf and grizzly bear numbers have also declined in recent years, as has the amount of hunting the Montana Department of Fish, Wildlife and Parks allows in the area.


the elk population has indeed declined, but so has the bear and wolf population. the decline in elk population doesn't appear to have anything to do with the reintroduction of the wolves to yellowstone.

and they speculate that hunters are a part of the decline in elk numbers. maybe we need to eliminate hunters? humans seem to almost always just **** up the balance of nature when they try to get involved.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> humans seem to almost always just **** up the balance of nature when they try to get involved.


I'm betting some actual experts on the subject at TPWD and the other state agencies would disagree with you.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

MEGABITE said:


> I'm betting some actual experts on the subject at TPWD and the other state agencies would disagree with you.


that's why i said_ almost_ always.


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

It's not self-serving, here's another take. Read this:

Wolves have caused elk in the Greater Yellowstone Ecosystem to change their behavior and foraging habits so much so that herds are
having fewer calves, mainly due to changes in their nutrition, according to a new study published by Montana State University researchers.

http://saveelk.com/wolf_085.htm


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Pablo said:


> It's not self-serving, here's another take. Read this:
> 
> Wolves have caused elk in the Greater Yellowstone Ecosystem to change their behavior and foraging habits so much so that herds are
> having fewer calves, mainly due to changes in their nutrition, according to a new study published by Montana State University researchers.


that's the way nature works. humans don't need to be playing god in yellowstone. it's a nature reserve. let nature do it's thing.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> that's why i said_ almost_ always.


So that was your out for a completely ridiculous comment? M-kayyy.  I would venture to say that because of man, wildlife populations across the U.S. are much much better off than if we were just to let nature take it's course. For example, did you know that there are roughly the same amount of deer as people in TX? What would happen if there was no hunting to cull the herd every year? It's the same thing with coyotes, IMO. Imagine how many there would be if hunting them was outlawed.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

RogerB said:


> so when the 'yotes make lunch out of your outside cats - remember - 'yotes gotta eat too. just sayin'


they dont stand a chance to my cats,lmao, but yea i hear you.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Can tell most folks here have never had cattle.

Yotes can kill a healthy deer without much problem. All they need is that first surprise attack, then they will hunt it down. Some people consider this pack hunting trait as not being part of a true coyote, but comes from cross breeding with wolves. Coyotes in many places are an invasive species, only showing up in the last 50 years or so.

http://www.dailyfinance.com/2010/08/25/10-invasive-species-that-cost-the-u-s-a-bundle/


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*Amen*



weimtrainer said:


> Mother Nature at work. It's not all butterflies and rainbows. Doesn't mean we should go out and start killing 'yotes for doing what they do.
> Not any worse than a lousy shot hunter "gut shooting" a deer and forcing it to run 5 or 10 miles before it finally bleeds out. But oh yeah, that's "more humane"....I won't even start....


why do U shoot deer?


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

V-Bottom said:


> why do U shoot deer?


feed them, then shoot them.:an5:


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

And deer popultions are through the roof in most areas of the country. Go figure.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Maybe that deer was about to run out in the middle of the road and ruin somebody's day when they hit it. We should thank the coyote. 

Is the horror more that it killed a deer with a nice rack? Pictures prolly never would have made it to the internet if it was a lanky old spike.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

and there was a story just on the news about this. someones dog got killed by one


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

My indoor/outdoor cat keeps all the dang rabbits out of my beautiful yard. Our indoor cat without front claws is completely useless. She just hides on top of the kitchen cabinets. Not much of a life but it's the wifes cat. Yotes gotta eat too!


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

I shot this coyote in Arizona last year:


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Bites that such a nice deer was taken by an ugly coyote.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I love coyotes.

















I love killin'em even more!


----------



## Gary Brogdon (May 27, 2005)

*Okay... starting to sound like maybe PETA will chime in next?*



txranger said:


> We should kill coyotes because they kill other animals in order to survive, so you can have the opportunity to kill it just for sport?


I personally eat venison. Coyotes are just buzzards with four legs, except sometime they take something down for themselves.


----------



## Greg E (Sep 20, 2008)

Coyotes do have to eat, just not on our place. I would love to shoot them into extinction. They kill calves, fawns, turkey andcats that are lucky enough to live outdoors.


----------



## Bass_assassin (Nov 30, 2011)

Stuart said:


> Is the horror more that it killed a deer with a nice rack? Pictures prolly never would have made it to the internet if it was a lanky old spike.


X2. People are upset that the deer had a nice rack, not that it was killed. How can we as hunters be mad at a coyote for killing that buck when most of us hunters would? It's called nature. A coyote has to eat just like us. He doesn't see the rack. He sees meat and a way of survival.


----------



## the wood man (Sep 14, 2006)

Those are great pics. But I am wondering why the buck made his last stand in front of a game cam?


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

MEGABITE said:


> So that was your out for a completely ridiculous comment? M-kayyy.  I would venture to say that because of man, wildlife populations across the U.S. are much much better off than if we were just to let nature take it's course. For example, did you know that there are roughly the same amount of deer as people in TX? What would happen if there was no hunting to cull the herd every year? It's the same thing with coyotes, IMO. Imagine how many there would be if hunting them was outlawed.


 That's somewhat of a circular argument: if we didn't kill all the yotes, there wouldn't be as many deer. If there wasn't as many deer as there are, the coyotes would have a smaller food supply. Etc. etc. ad nauseum. A large population isn't necessarily a healthy population: we're seeing that this year, a drought hits and the carrying capacity of any given area goes way down in relation to the number of deer that are on it. The result? Mass die-offs.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

They seem to be feeding a lot on feral hogs. Seems anywhere the pig population grows, the yote population follows.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

the wood man said:


> Those are great pics. But I am wondering why the buck made his last stand in front of a game cam?


Would think there are more than a million game cameras out in the woods across our country. That would only be 1 camera per each 300 people in our country. Probably a lot more filmed sequences like this that just didn't get published.


----------



## thcch3ch2oh (Oct 14, 2005)

I saw the same thing happen in front of me, but it was two mutts and a doe almost at the corner of Medical and Fredricksburg in San Antonio in the mid 90's. One dog would attack the haunches and the other attack the face, the whole time the doe slipped on the street and parking lot.

I pulled over and chased the dogs off and the lower jaw of the doe was just dangling by skin. The doe just layed down when the dogs left. I called TPWD and a Game Warden showed up in about in about 20-30 minutes and dispatched the doe (it was in terrible shape) loaded it up and left.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

bubbas kenner said:


> Let them cats poop in your flower bed and go pull weeds I respect a domestic cat in the house more than one in my yard.


Why pick the weeds they just want to live out their lives also. Murderer


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Agreed!


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Why do I hear Foghorn Leghorn in the background saying, "I Say, I Say, that boy just ain't right!"



Mont said:


> Mom duck and Mother nature knew something I didn't about that duckling.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

texcajun said:


> Why do I hear Foghorn Leghorn in the background saying, "I Say, I Say, that boy just ain't right!"


 "I'm not a duck, I'm a chickenhawk!"


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

You guys are really going to gripe about this guy posting this? This is the same reason they quit allowing people reply to fishing reports. Junior game wardens counting fish and trying to make a stink. Everyone is so quick to jump down someones throat on here sometimes. Save the coyotes! Like there arent buttloads of them all around. The deer had a hard enough time finding food and water this year without packs of coyotes takin them down in this mans place where he spent good money to feed the deer to harvest. If i saw that **** on my place id wait for deer season to be over and be hunting some dang coyotes! They also kill calves and newborn foles (horses) right in the pasture in front of my house. Ive had them come in my yard and try to kill my dogs but good thing i have six and they dont fool around. Let people post interesting things on here without all the crying about animal rights geez!


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

I can't stand **** outside cats, nothing like your patio furniture covered in cat hair.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

I wonder how many of you outside cat lovers would mind if my dog layed up on the hood of your truck?


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

I had a friend who let his little dog out one morning to do it's thing. He heard a small yap and he ran outside to see a pack of yotes running off and one of them had his dog in it's mouth. Sure they're doing their thing but nature is favoring them right now like the hogs. I believe a small person would probably have the same luck as that deer. At least the deer didn't have a collar but being on a game camera it probably had a name or number.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Watch a pack of them dismember a newborn horse and youll want to eradicate every **** one of them


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

jjtroutkiller said:


> I can't stand **** outside cats, nothing like your patio furniture covered in cat hair.


Yes, I would much rather my inside furniture have cat hair on it. :headknock Here's how it goes... My cat stays inside so your wrong for having outside. My cat stays outside so your wrong for having it inside. I hate coyotes cause I wanted to kill that buck. Yotes must eat too murderer!

Thread can end now.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You guys are really going to gripe about this guy posting this? This is the same reason they quit allowing people reply to fishing reports. Junior game wardens counting fish and trying to make a stink. Everyone is so quick to jump down someones throat on here sometimes. Save the coyotes! Like there arent buttloads of them all around. *The deer had a hard enough time finding food and water this year without packs of coyotes takin them down in this mans place where he spent good money to feed the deer to harvest. *If i saw that **** on my place id wait for deer season to be over and be hunting some dang coyotes! They also kill calves and newborn foles (horses) right in the pasture in front of my house. Ive had them come in my yard and try to kill my dogs but good thing i have six and they dont fool around. Let people post interesting things on here without all the crying about animal rights geez!


this is really what it all comes down to.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

The tree huggers on a fishing board whining about a hunter shooting a predator yet go drown a shrimp every chance they get and throw the predators they catch in the ice chest. Nice.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Too Tall said:


> The tree huggers on a fishing board whining about a hunter shooting a predator yet go drown a shrimp every chance they get and throw the predators they catch in the ice chest. Nice.


That's fishing. It don't count. :rotfl:


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Choot liz,choot!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> this is really what it all comes down to.


When was the last time that you saw a coyote or a buck that wasn't on a flatscreen? Armchair woodsmen, what a hoot!


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You guys are really going to gripe about this guy posting this? This is the same reason they quit allowing people reply to fishing reports. Junior game wardens counting fish and trying to make a stink. Everyone is so quick to jump down someones throat on here sometimes. Save the coyotes! Like there arent buttloads of them all around. The deer had a hard enough time finding food and water this year without packs of coyotes takin them down in this mans place where he spent good money to feed the deer to harvest. If i saw that **** on my place id wait for deer season to be over and be hunting some dang coyotes! T*hey also kill calves and newborn foles (horses) right in the pasture in front of my house*. Ive had them come in my yard and try to kill my dogs but good thing i have six and they dont fool around. Let people post interesting things on here without all the crying about animal rights geez!


Actually they're called...a *foal*. 

And I'd be POd too if it took down a pet horse, livestock of ANY kind. THAT right there is a reason to kill a coyote.

What would you guys have rather seen, the pet deer being taken down by a hunter with the big ole wound on his hiney, the deer not the hunter? :biggrin:

Not trying to be an arse or junior warden. :walkingsm


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

This is the thread that keeps on giving, Merry Christmas Everybody!:cheers:

Wanna shoot a yote, CHOOT IT! Don't wanna shoot a yote, DON'T CHOOT IT! Ur legal no matter what.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

texcajun said:


> This is the thread that keeps on giving, Merry Christmas Everybody!:cheers:
> 
> Wanna shoot a yote, CHOOT IT! Don't wanna shoot a yote, DON'T CHOOT IT! Ur legal no matter what.


thats HAPPY HOLIDAYS as not to offend anyone. gotta be PC!:dance::dance::dance:


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

dwilliams35 said:


> That's somewhat of a circular argument: if we didn't kill all the yotes, there wouldn't be as many deer.


That's not what I'm saying. The reason I brought up deer was to show without the yearly hunt (cull) deer would overpopulate some areas. That's why TPWD sets different bag limits per county. If we weren't able to take coyotes, they would overpopulate, IMO. Of course I'm sure opinions vary.

Of course drought years are different, that's a given.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

iridered2003 said:


> thats HAPPY HOLIDAYS as not to offend anyone. gotta be PC!:dance::dance::dance:


Merry Christmas!!!!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

iridered2003 said:


> thats HAPPY HOLIDAYS as not to offend anyone. gotta be PC!:dance::dance::dance:





Pier Pressure said:


> Merry Christmas!!!!!


Feliz Navidad!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Feliz Navidad!


you beat me to it,lmao


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

V-Bottom said:


> why do U shoot deer?


 Because they refuse to stop eating my corn


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Anjinsan said:


> Coyotes just taking care of the weak like nature intended. I guess you'll be after the maggots next.





MEGABITE said:


> Naaaa. They don't make a bullet small enough.


and they don't taste that good without Franks hot sauce. My grandma puts that shtuff on everything



DSL_PWR said:


> hunting is bad, guns are bad. just let things die naturally.


 Agreed lol


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> back in the 1920's, virtually all of the gray wolves in yellowstone national park had been wiped out because they were considered non-essential predators and even nuisances in the park.
> 
> in a controversial move, the gray wolves began to be reintroduced into yellowstone park back in 1995. some critics of the move feared that, because wolves are alpha predators, they would decimate the natural populations of deer, elk, etc in the park.
> 
> to the surprise of most of the critics, what the reintroduction studies have actually shown is that the populations of the wolves' natural prey in the park are _healthier_ than they were prior to the wolves being reintroduced because the wolves have greatly decreased the numbers of weak animals in the park population.


pretty interesting discussion concerning wolves and their re-introduction, as well as some nice links on the subject.

http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/showthread.php?t=881330&highlight=wolf


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

My bad everyone... Didn't pay attention to this thread after I posted it. Too busy working...
I had it all wrong... Save the Yotes, shoot an illegal allien!!!!


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

capt.sandbar said:


> My bad everyone... Didn't pay attention to this thread after I posted it. Too busy working...
> I had it all wrong... Save the Yotes, shoot an illegal allien!!!!


Now we're talking.  Green coming your way!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

capt.sandbar said:


> My bad everyone... Didn't pay attention to this thread after I posted it. Too busy working...
> I had it all wrong... Save the Yotes, shoot an illegal allien!!!!


X dos.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

capt.sandbar said:


> My bad everyone... Didn't pay attention to this thread after I posted it. Too busy working...
> I had it all wrong... Save the Yotes, shoot an illegal allien!!!!


LOL...I had all my deer spook around me one morning just after daylight while hunting down SW of Sabinal. Two illegals came walking through the brush. This is the first time I have ever looked at a man via crosshairs through my 3.5X10 Zeiss. I was so tempted to blast a hole through the plastic water jug he was carrying, but I didn't want to explain the shot to my FIL who was in a stand 1/2 mile from me. I shot a yote for the hail of it once & kinda felt bad about doing it afterwards for some reason. The only thing I would shoot just for the hail of it now are rattlesnakes.


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

why do U shoot deer? 

Haven't hunted in 20 plus years. Have nothing against hunting or anyone who does, just not my bag.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You guys are really going to gripe about this guy posting this? This is the same reason they quit allowing people reply to fishing reports. Junior game wardens counting fish and trying to make a stink. Everyone is so quick to jump down someones throat on here sometimes. Save the coyotes! Like there arent buttloads of them all around. The deer had a hard enough time finding food and water this year without packs of coyotes takin them down in this mans place where he spent good money to feed the deer to harvest. If i saw that **** on my place id wait for deer season to be over and be hunting some dang coyotes! They also kill calves and newborn foles (horses) right in the pasture in front of my house. Ive had them come in my yard and try to kill my dogs but good thing i have six and they dont fool around. Let people post interesting things on here without all the crying about animal rights geez!


But you'll go ahead and jump in the fray while you're at it.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

bubbas kenner said:


> Let them cats poop in your flower bed and go pull weeds I respect a domestic cat in the house more than one in my yard.


Who pulls weeds? Thats what Roundup is for, just spray it on the weed, the weed dies roots and all.

Did I win anything"?


----------



## raiderfish (May 26, 2005)

My take.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

We have some Owls that I haven't been able to identify yet at my place. They are way too large for any species that belong down here. There are cats all around my place and these giant owls have been flat cleaning them out. You'll be outside listening to the owls call to each other and then you here a loud swoop and then this cat starts screaming a loud blood curdling scream as you slowly hear the owl choke the life out of the cat. Coolest sound you ever heard.

Biggie


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

iridered2003, better round up your outside cats! lol

Galveston Beach


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

devil1824 said:


> Yes, I would much rather my inside furniture have cat hair on it. :headknock Here's how it goes... My cat stays inside so your wrong for having outside. My cat stays outside so your wrong for having it inside. I hate coyotes cause I wanted to kill that buck. Yotes must eat too murderer!
> 
> Thread can end now.


Oh I don't have any cats, I just hate your outside cats.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Bigwater said:


> We have some Owls that I haven't been able to identify yet at my place. They are way too large for any species that belong down here. There are cats all around my place and these giant owls have been flat cleaning them out. You'll be outside listening to the owls call to each other and then you here a loud swoop and then this cat starts screaming a loud blood curdling scream as you slowly hear the owl choke the life out of the cat. Coolest sound you ever heard.
> 
> Biggie


really you hear the owl swoosh down?

http://jeanene.steeman.org/Silent-Flight.aspx

c'mon man........


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

FireEater said:


> iridered2003, better round up your outside cats! lol
> 
> Galveston Beach


naw, its cool. my cat will punk that chump


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Just bought a coyote call a few weeks back. I will shoot everyone I can.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Coyote vs .22mag


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

iridered2003 said:


> naw, its cool. my cat will punk that chump


HAHA!


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

I am posting because the posting rules say I can. If Coyotes are a problem we need to start raising roadrunners!


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Ernest said:


> Not vouching for it, but there is some research out there indicating that killing yotes leads to more yotes. Something about, the population will restrain itself by limited breeding so as to not exhaust its food supply.* But, once the pack is threatened, a larger number of the females come into heat so as to quickly rebuild the pack. *
> 
> I seem to recall some similar work with humans, and the gender ratios of offspring in times of crisis. Not vouching for that either, but one can certainly appreciate the evolutionary importance of such behavior in humans or yotes.


Are still talking about coyotes, or did we switch gears to Liberals?

JK. Struck a chord for some reason.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

the wood man said:


> Those are great pics. But I am wondering why the buck made his last stand in front of a game cam?


Evidence. He sacrificied himself for the better of the species. Now with the video, they can indict the coyotes responsible.

I wonder if the coyotes scouted out the feeder everyday and waited?

Do they have little coyote sized deer blinds?


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

fangard said:


> Are still talking about coyotes, or did we switch gears to Liberals?
> 
> JK. Struck a chord for some reason.


I thought they were one and the same.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Feliz Navidad!


Happy Festivus!


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Pier Pressure said:


> Who pulls weeds? Thats what Roundup is for, just spray it on the weed, the weed dies roots and all.
> 
> Did I win anything"?


Uh...So do the flowers.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Not to change the subject, but this is the most hits I've had on a thread.. Whoooppeee!!! Yehaw!!!!!
Finally made the big time!!!

Thread goes from yotes, to wolves, to elk, to cats, to small dogs, to weeds, to hair on chairs to cat poop, to owls killing cats, to swooping owls, to killing flowers... What a bi-polar thread this turned into!! LMAO!!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

LOL! You done good Capt!


----------



## gp2394 (Jul 1, 2008)

capt.sandbar said:


> Not to change the subject, but this is the most hits I've had on a thread.. Whoooppeee!!! Yehaw!!!!!
> Finally made the big time!!!
> 
> *Thread goes from yotes, to wolves, to elk, to cats, to small dogs, to weeds, to hair on chairs to cat poop, to owls killing cats, to swooping owls, to killing flowers*... What a bi-polar thread this turned into!! LMAO!!


For some strange reason this is what I like, and hate, about 2cool.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

Choot emmm


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

The only thing that would have made this thread better would have been a pic of the deer with his head blown off and brains fallin out...


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Uhhh, ok.


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

capt.sandbar said:


> Not to change the subject, but this is the most hits I've had on a thread.. Whoooppeee!!! Yehaw!!!!!
> Finally made the big time!!!
> 
> Thread goes from yotes, to wolves, to elk, to cats, to small dogs, to weeds, to hair on chairs to cat poop, to owls killing cats, to swooping owls, to killing flowers... What a bi-polar thread this turned into!! LMAO!!


You're welcome. :brew2:


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

big john o said:


> The only thing that would have made this thread better would have been a pic of the deer with his head blown off and brains fallin out...


 I get a strange feeling that this thread will continue on for a while now...:walkingsm


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Alligator eating a deer in Taylor Lake...


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

big john o said:


> The only thing that would have made this thread better would have been a pic of the deer with his head blown off and brains fallin out...


how old are you?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> how old are you?


Are those siamese twins conjoined at the tongue in your avatar?


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> how old are you?


Sorry, I dont know why but for some reason I had a flashback of this thread...

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=3780931#post3780931


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Alligator eating a deer in Taylor Lake...


*The Truth
*The pictures are authentic, but the explanatory information is incorrect.
We're not sure what lake the email is referring to.
Perhaps Georges Lake, which is about 60 miles from Ocala, not in Ocala.
Also, these pictures were not taken by the KTBS helicopter.
KTBS is in Shreveport, Louisiana, which is more than 800 miles away.
KTBS tells us that this picture did not come from their helicopter, which crashed in 1992 and has not been replaced.

The facts are that these pictures were taken in 2004 by Terri Jenkins, an officer of the U.S. Fish and Wildlife service over the Harris Neck National Wildlife Refuge about 40 miles South of Savannah, Georgia.
According to a news release, she was aboard a helicopter that was igniting prescribed fires in the refuge when the 12 to 13-foot alligator was spotted swimming with the full-grown deer in its mouth


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Are those siamese twins conjoined at the tongue in your avatar?


no, that's my girlfriend and her best friend just playing around.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Merge! Merge! Merge!


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> no, that's my girlfriend and her best friend just playing around.


wow, and all this time I thought you were gay...


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

big john o said:


> wow, and all this time I thought you were gay...


sorry, must be just wishful thinking on your part.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

.


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

saltwatersensations said:


> Just bought a coyote call a few weeks back. I will shoot everyone I can.


They will put you in jail for that. Just focus on killing the golfers [Caddy Shack]


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> no, that's my girlfriend and her best friend just playing around.


you gotta love master with his 24,000 post and a girlfriend like that. whos got time for that?:dance:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

That's only her best friend licking a mirror. We still haven't seen the girlfriend.


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> no, that's my girlfriend and her best friend just playing around.


Face it, mc, you turned her into a lesbian.:bounce:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

iridered2003 said:


> you gotta love master with his 24,000 post and a girlfriend like that. whos got time for that?:dance:


apparently i do.


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

mastercylinder said:


> apparently i do.


I aint mad at ya!


----------

